# Using PVC as a soap mold



## seaysoap (Feb 6, 2008)

I have always used a soap box and want to make some round bars. Anyone have any advice on using PVC? I am guessing that I just need to grease it down real good? Can I cap both ends or does it need to be able to vent?


----------



## morsedillon (Feb 6, 2008)

PVC works great for round soap molds.  You'll want to make sure that the inside is clean and free of burrs so that you don't get a gouge down the side of your soap when you demold.

PVC caps like you buy at Lowe's, HD, and the like are rounded, so unless you build a frame for the pipes to sit down in they're going to tip over.  I have also on occasion used other things to cap the bottom instead.  My favorite is to pour about 1/2"-3/4" of polyester casting resin (available at most hobby stores) into the bottom of a disposable cup.  Then, push the end of a 2" diameter PVC pipe -- smeared inside and out with mold release -- down into it and allow it to cure.  Then you have a form fitting cap that is bigger than the pipe and will allow it to stand on its own.

Of course, for the top you can use a regular PVC cap but they can be hard to remove if the pipe isn't clean.  I often just cover the tops with saran wrap or the like.


----------



## Neil (Feb 6, 2008)

Cap one end flat, you can use cardboard taped. Don’t grease the inside; if you do you'll never get the soap out. Roll a piece of wax paper or freezer paper the diameter of the pipe and slide inside the pipe. After the soap Gells/or not and gets hard enough it will shink slightly, at least mine did. Then just slide the soap out and cut it. I did it a couple times at first then found it most difficult to wrap round soap so I went to the more common rectangular.


----------



## beebiz (Feb 6, 2008)

If you have a Lowes close to you, you can get a flat cap for your PVC pipe.  It's much easier to use than the rounded caps are.  I think the flat ones are called "test" caps.  Here's a link to David Fisher using a PVC pipe to make loofah soap.  He has a good pic of the "test" cap that he uses to plug one end of the pipe. http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soaprecipes/ss/loofahsoap_3.htm

Hope this helps!

Robert


----------



## NaturalSoapGirl (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't used the rounded ones yet, but I do use PVC downspout which is made of the same thing, just shaped like a downspout (duh - bet you didn't guess that LOL). Anyway, I don't grease it. And there is no cap for that shape so I would think that you could just cover the round one the same way I cover mine if you have a hard time finding a cap in your area. Around here you can only find them at plumbing supply warehouses. I take a piece of cheap plastic wrap about 8x8 or so and fold it in quarters so it is 4-ply. I place it across the bottom and then use duct tape to tape it up really well going in both directions (across and up and down). Just make sure that the tape is sticking to the PVC and not only the plastic. I just cover the top with a couple of pieces of duct tape and that's good enough. I also make sure it's at a pretty thick trace before I pour so that it's less likely to leak out. I place my mold between my oven and fridge and it insulates it perfectly. Mine stands up on it's own as long as no one bumps it - but otherwise I would wedge it up against a wall and place a cinder block against it. I bought one at Home Depot for cheap just for that purpose. It beats building some fancy thing for it to stand up in. 

Lastly - you need to unmold them as soon as you can stick your finger in the top and it's firm. Don't let it go too long or it will be impossible to get out. Freeze it for 2 or so hours and then run hot water all around the sides of it - make sure one end is uncovered. Sometimes the heat and condensation makes it just slide out all on its own. Otherwise, make something with a rounded end (maybe a juice can or something) and put a piece of wood or something hard inside and push it out. If it's REALLY stubborn and is getting squished, let it sit a little longer and let condensation build inside. Once it's out, I usually let it sit about 24 hours on my counter and dry up a bit before I slice it. Voila! Beautiful bars.

SIDE NOTE: If it was frozen all the way through, you will HAVE TO make sure you give it a day before you cut it - even if it seems firm enough. I made the mistake of thinking it was firm, but really it was frozen and each bar cracked as I cut it. Smelled good though! LOL


----------



## Becky (Feb 7, 2008)

Round 80 mm PVC pipe is all I use for molds at the moment. I line them with scrap laminating plastic (look for a store that laminates posters and ask them for offcuts). For the bases, I bought 80mm PVC caps to fit the pipe and cut a round of plastic to fit inside them.

When you are ready to unmold, you just take off the cap, slide the log out of the pipe and unwrap it from the plastic.


----------



## corrine025 (Jan 16, 2014)

*soap looks greasy*

I just made 3 different soaps using 3 inch pvc pipe.  Im curious if any of your soaps look kinda oily when you unmold them.  I lined with parchment paper, didnt have much trouble getting the soap out but when I unwrapped it from the paper it looks a little greasy.  Im gonna let it sit for another day before cutting but Im wondering if this is normal?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2014)

I use PVC pipe as well and line with freezer paper.  Works a charm.  Don't use wax paper as it melts and become wet & sticky....


----------



## goteeguy (Jan 17, 2014)

I ONLY use PVC piping for molds.  I cover the "bottom" end with cling wrap followed by a flat cap (available at Lowes).  I usually give the molds a quick spritz with cooking oil before pouring.  To help remove the soap more easily, place the molds in a pre-heated oven (on its lowest setting) for a pprox. 5-10min, and the soap will slide right out.  I do this every week.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 17, 2014)

Or you can order 3" pvc pipe bags from Chestnut Farms. Just remember to keep tamping down the pipe to keep from causing wrinkles. DH cut thin sheets of acetate to fit my pipes and if I'm using the 3rd one I use a bag. You still have to put some over the bottom. I use plastic wrap covered with an end cap and plastic wrap secured with a rubber band I also spray the stop with alcohol to keep ash from forming. I love my round soaps but also enjoy swirly bumpy tops! BTW, much easier to pour at light trace and I unmold the next day and cut a couple days after that. Y'all's MMV. :-D


----------



## RogueRose (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm trying to us the bottom of wax coated dixie cups as they fit over or inside various sizes of pipes and they make many sizes of cups.  I think the plastic cups may be useful as well.  

To hold the cap in place I suggest a small bead of hot glue, strong enough to hold while it is needed and then can be pealed off.  

I get a little paranoid about the bottom falling off if using something that isn't meant to be a pipe cap.  I'd suggest wrapping some plastic wrap around the cap as well and secure with a rubberband.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 12, 2014)

seaysoap said:


> I have always used a soap box and want to make some round bars. Anyone have any advice on using PVC? I am guessing that I just need to grease it down real good? Can I cap both ends or does it need to be able to vent?



I use Pringle Cans.  They work great!!!  Just peel it off the soap and cut them!


----------



## Candybee (Aug 12, 2014)

I use pringle cans for my shaving soaps and PVC pipes for my beer soap. I line them with either freezer wrap or one of those thin plastic flexible chopping mats from the dollar store.

I opted for the cappers for the PVC pipes. They are dirt cheap so I get them for both the top and bottom. I use the phalange piece that the pipe stands up on. You just pop the pipe right into the phalange and it stands up straight. Got my PVC pipe, the phalange, and cappers at Lowes. Made 4 molds for under $15. Now that is a bargain when it comes to soap molds!


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 12, 2014)

Is it possible to buy just the pringle can without pringles? Just wondering.


----------



## countymounty22 (Aug 20, 2014)

kaymarvel and Candybee have the best ideas.  I take a pringles can and cut the bottom out of it.  The top becomes the bottom using the lid it comes with.  Take a chopping sheet/dough sheet and roll it up.  I use packing tape to tape the inside seam so it wont show up in your soaps and so you can pour higher than the can without leakage.


----------



## Dianae (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi everyone, I would like to add on to this thread and share my concern about using polyvinyl chloride (PVC) plastics.  I’m not a chemist nor an authority on the subject, but I just want to share and promote safety with your soap making process.  I took a local soap class last month and was a bit shocked when I learned PVC could be used as a soap mold. I heard long ago from a plumber working on my home that PVC is a dirty plastic. So I researched and it wasn’t hard to learn that just like bisphenol A (BPA), there are hazards to using these in our daily lives. I know it’s impossible to remove 100% of hazardous material from our lives, but this is one that can be avoided.  As saponification is a chemical reaction, it may adversely interact with the material used in the PVC and leech into your final product.  Please reference www.epa.gov for further details. Here is an excerpt:

“Most vinyl chloride is used to make polyvinyl chloride (PVC) plastic and vinyl products. Acute (short-term) exposure to high levels of vinyl chloride in air has resulted in central nervous system effects (CNS), such as dizziness, drowsiness, and headaches in humans. Chronic (long-term) exposure to vinyl chloride through inhalation and oral exposure in humans has resulted in liver damage. Cancer is a major concern from exposure to vinyl chloride via inhalation, as vinyl chloride exposure has been shown to increase the risk of a rare form of liver cancer in humans. EPA has classified vinyl chloride as a Group A, human carcinogen.”


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 4, 2020)

"...Acute (short-term) exposure to high levels of _vinyl chloride_... Chronic (long-term) exposure to _vinyl chloride_... Cancer is a major concern from exposure to _vinyl chloride_...  EPA has classified _vinyl chloride_..."

@Dianae -- Why are you equating _poly_vinyl chloride (PVC) with vinyl chloride???? They are NOT the same thing and they do NOT have even close to the same level of risk. If you have concerns about the use of PVC, then please share them (in a new thread preferably), but please don't conflate the two chemicals. 

PVC is resistant to alkalis, so it is chemically safe for use with soap batter as long as the PVC container or pipe is sturdy and is not exposed to high temperatures (PVC softens when temps are above about 150 F).

***

Welcome to SMF, Dianae. Please introduce yourself in the Intro forum and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Dianae (Feb 5, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> "...Acute (short-term) exposure to high levels of _vinyl chloride_... Chronic (long-term) exposure to _vinyl chloride_... Cancer is a major concern from exposure to _vinyl chloride_...  EPA has classified _vinyl chloride_..."
> 
> @Dianae -- Why are you equating _poly_vinyl chloride (PVC) with vinyl chloride???? They are NOT the same thing and they do NOT have even close to the same level of risk. If you have concerns about the use of PVC, then please share them (in a new thread preferably), but please don't conflate the two chemicals.
> 
> ...



Well I can’t argue with a subject matter expert. I knew the difference between VCs and PVC plastics and should’ve stated it more clearly, but you did it nicely and am glad you did. At least for me, I just can’t bring myself to use it yet.


----------



## Noreen Moore (Feb 5, 2020)

I still line my PVC pipe with freezer paper. I like to think the freezer paper protects the soap per se.   A dab of Vaseline on the pipe holds the paper pretty good too. The caps seal them nicely on the bottom with saran wrap inside as well. I love my round Soaps!


----------



## Dianae (Feb 5, 2020)

Noreen Moore said:


> I still line my PVC pipe with freezer paper. I like to think the freezer paper protects the soap per se.   A dab of Vaseline on the pipe holds the paper pretty good too. The caps seal them nicely on the bottom with saran wrap inside as well. I love my round Soaps!


Good idea  Right now I’m looking at everything as a possible mold and imagining the possibilities for shapes. I saw another soaper mention the same thing and thought it was funny because I caught myself doing the same ;D I bet your soaps look so pretty!


----------



## Noreen Moore (Feb 5, 2020)

Dianae said:


> Good idea  Right now I’m looking at everything as a possible mold and imagining the possibilities for shapes. I saw another soaper mention the same thing and thought it was funny because I caught myself doing the same ;D I bet your soaps look so pretty!


Oh some are so cool! I do have 2 questionable batches! I watched YouTube videos on how to make your own silicone molds! Crazy stuff! Might have to try it!


----------



## Rsapienza (Feb 5, 2020)

I use PVC here and there. I do not line mine. When it comes time to unmold, I take it outside to the concrete, and whack the hell out of it! Works like a charm.


----------



## bookreader451 (Feb 7, 2020)

I made soap in PVC last weekend and I noticed it heated up more than batches in my wood/silicone mold. Has anyone else found this?  The FO I used is not one that usually heats up.  

I lined it with freezer paper and stuck it in a cap.  The cap was tight but once I got that off removing it was easy.


----------



## Kcryss (Feb 7, 2020)

Noreen Moore said:


> I still line my PVC pipe with freezer paper. I like to think the freezer paper protects the soap per se.   A dab of Vaseline on the pipe holds the paper pretty good too. The caps seal them nicely on the bottom with saran wrap inside as well. I love my round Soaps!


How do you get the paper into the tube without it getting all wrinkled and messed up? I would love to try it, but I'm so messy it would probably not work very well. lol



Rsapienza said:


> I use PVC here and there. I do not line mine. When it comes time to unmold, I take it outside to the concrete, and whack the hell out of it! Works like a charm.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 7, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I made soap in PVC last weekend and I noticed it heated up more than batches in my wood/silicone mold. Has anyone else found this? ...



Yeah, that will happen because the soap is insulated almost entirely with the thick plastic pipe - only the soap at the ends is in direct contact with air. When you put a cap on one end, that slowed heat loss even more. 

A loaf mold is next in line for heat retention, then a slab mold, followed by individual bar molds.


----------



## Frenchy-C (Feb 7, 2020)

I line mine with acetate sheets. ( old fashion projector clear sheets...for US old ones...) even pringle cans too. The acetate sheet form better then freezer paper and do not leave wrinkles. You can also wash them. 
I just found this trick...


----------



## Noreen Moore (Feb 7, 2020)

Kcryss said:


> How do you get the paper into the tube without it getting all wrinkled and messed up? I would love to try it, but I'm so messy it would probably not work very well. lol
> 
> Well I usually just have a visible seam. Just a smear of Vaseline holds it in place. The top that extends out of the mold I just cut into strips, gently fold them over and masking tape to hold it down.  I lined Pringles cans the same way.


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy (Feb 7, 2020)

I have used PVC for a few years.



Dianae said:


> _... there are hazards ... As saponification is a chemical reaction, it may adversely interact with the material used in the PVC and leech into your final product.  www.epa.gov  ... excerpt: “polyvinyl chloride (PVC) plastic ... Acute (short-term) exposure has resulted in central nervous system effects (CNS), such as dizziness, drowsiness, and headaches in humans. Chronic (long-term) exposure to vinyl chloride through inhalation and oral exposure in humans has resulted in liver damage. Cancer is a major concern from exposure to vinyl chloride via inhalation, as vinyl chloride exposure has been shown to increase the risk of a rare form of liver cancer in humans. EPA has classified vinyl chloride as a Group A, human carcinogen._”



I use the '_plastic_' report cover sheets from the stationery store (for covering folders) as a flexible, re-useable liner for the PVC tube. Unsure what they are made of. Happy for feedback if there are known risks associated with these too. They roll up inside the PVC tube easily and prevent the soap from making direct contact with the PVC. When removed from the PVC tubes, these sheets literally peel away from the sides of the soap. I find them very convenient because I can even remove them from the PVC when the soap has already assumed the PVC shape but is not yet ready to be cut. So I can actually re-use the mold even before the soap is ready.

*Flat (not rounded) bottomed caps* are ideal not only for sealing one end of the tube but also for preventing leaks from the banging that soapers do to release air pockets and then to stand vertically without support.


----------



## Noreen Moore (Feb 8, 2020)

Sweet idea!


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy (Feb 8, 2020)

Rsapienza said:


> I use PVC here and there. I do not line mine. When it comes time to unmold, I take it outside to the concrete, and whack the hell out of it! Works like a charm.



Absolutely! I also found that leaving an air space (of roughly 1 inch) helps with this so that the soap has somewhere to slide to internally. Sometimes, it was useful banging from one side to the next to ensure it slide back and forth freely. After that point, it could even remain in the mold without un-molding problems later.

When I used to pour directly into PVC, I also used a very flexible spatula to smear my cheapest and thinnest oil (sunflower oil) on the inner surface of the tube. With that, the concrete banging was only necessary for unusually stubborn cases. The soap slid out easily when I pushed one end with my fingers.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock (Feb 8, 2020)

After seeing a video of Kaleidoscope soap, I looked at the $9.99 Brambleberry mold. The shipping was $12.24 and I was appalled. So finding, the PVC option, I went to my local Home Depot and bought the cylinder. I made two 12 inch molds yesterday. I cut and sanded the raw edges. I also bought encaps ($.45 each) that seal the tubes to prevent spillage.  Total for the two molds = $9.69 USD.  After a while, I'll get up the courage to try the soap that way.


----------



## Natalie Sunbear (Feb 9, 2020)

I just made soap in a
PVC piping I brought from the hard were store. I cut it in half and put caps on the end. Before I made the soap I lined it easy enough with baking paper. I also put a round of Bali g paper in th e cap end.  The next day the soap came out easy. I peeled the paper off the soap and cut it by h


----------



## Noreen Moore (Feb 9, 2020)

Natalie Sunbear said:


> I just made soap in a
> PVC piping I brought from the hard were store. I cut it in half and put caps on the end. Before I made the soap I lined it easy enough with baking paper. I also put a round of Bali g paper in th e cap end.  The next day the soap came out easy. I peeled the paper off the soap and cut it by h


Nice!!! I did the same! The smallest PVC pipe was 2 feet long! So now I have 2 foot long molds! And 1 is full right now! And l have used both parchment and freezer paper as liners. I still put it in the freezer or outside in the snow for an hour or so. And after 20 min of room temp it slides out beautifully! 
Wish I had this luck with my silicone molds. Happy soaping!!!!


----------



## Kcryss (Feb 9, 2020)

This is a great thread! I've been watching with interest and found a couple of soapers on youtube doing the same thing.
Went to home depot last night and bought a piece of 2 foot long 3in pipe and had them cut it down. 
One soaper uses flexible cutting mats to line ... so I grabbed a package of those at the dollar store.
Will be trying it out today.


----------



## Natalie Sunbear (Feb 9, 2020)

Kcryss said:


> This is a great thread! I've been watching with interest and found a couple of soapers on youtube doing the same thing.
> Went to home depot last night and bought a piece of 2 foot long 3in pipe and had them cut it down.
> One soaper uses flexible cutting mats to line ... so I grabbed a package of those at the dollar store.
> Will be trying it out today.




Have fun and let us know how It turned out.


----------



## Kcryss (Feb 10, 2020)

Natalie Sunbear said:


> Have fun and let us know how It turned out.



One of the soapers used bubble wrap to make it look like honeycomb. I was making Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey soap, so thought I would give it a try. LOL, came out of the mold looking like a cob of corn. Not sure I like the way it looks on the soap after cutting. May not use the bubble wrap like this again. I've also decided that the pvc pipes are maybe best for CP or very fluid HP. Overall, not bad though.


----------



## Nan Sherri (Mar 27, 2020)

Is there an optimal length for PVC as a soap mold?


----------



## Kcryss (Apr 1, 2020)

I honestly don't know what would be optimal. I had mine cut to 8 inches, but I think 10 would have been better. I always make 900g batches and there isn't enough room ... so I should have gone a little longer.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock (Apr 1, 2020)

For mine, I bought the 24 inch tube and cut it in half. So the mold is 12 inches. I would calculate the soap to be 11 inches, so it won't overfill.


----------



## GGMA0317 (Apr 3, 2020)

When I first started soaping in '04 all the soapers were using pvc piping.  I'm surprised there are soapers who still use it. It's such a headache. I tried it once because I was new at soaping and experienced soapers suggested it. But it only took one attempt to make me hate it.  There are better and and more versatile options.


----------



## bonnyny (Apr 4, 2020)

I did the same as Shirley, and sawed the 3" diameter pvc in half, making it 12" high. Each one will make eight 1 .25" - 1.50" slices.  Many people have commented that they like how the round shape fits and feels in their hand.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 5, 2020)

GGMA0317 said:


> When I first started soaping in '04 all the soapers were using pvc piping.  I'm surprised there are soapers who still use it. It's such a headache. I tried it once because I was new at soaping and experienced soapers suggested it. But it only took one attempt to make me hate it.  There are better and and more versatile options.



Could you discuss those "better and more versatile options" that you've discovered?


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 5, 2020)

Noreen Moore said:


> I still line my PVC pipe with freezer paper. I like to think the freezer paper protects the soap per se.   A dab of Vaseline on the pipe holds the paper pretty good too. The caps seal them nicely on the bottom with saran wrap inside as well. I love my round Soaps!



I second this!
I use the same approach as Noreen, especially if I'm not heating to force gel.
If I am heating my soaps to force gel though, I usually skip lining the mold as I find that when I gel soap it releases easily. Discovered this when I accidentally forgot to line the mold and was both relieved and pleasantly surprised when it came out easily.

Pringle cans are great for single use. I like that I can cut them in half to use for smaller test batches. The lids work well as end caps to prevent spillage, but I always place the mold in a bowl before pouring just to be on the safe side.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Apr 8, 2020)

A good liner to use with PVC is a food grade plastic cutting board. One of the flexible ones. You can cut it to fit inside the mold perfectly where it  caps but you can leave the top longer so that you can push out the soap by removing the cap and putting that end up while using a counter or table to push the plastic liner through the pipe enough for you to get a grip on it and then pull it out the rest of the way. Then the cutting board plastic just peels off.


----------



## GGMA0317 (Apr 12, 2020)

Plastic Mailing Tubes.
The ones I use are measured at 18X3 and 18X2. However, they can be purchased at a longer length.

The best way to use them is to simply cap the bottom only and use the 18 inch freezer paper that is naturally coiled and fit perfectly inside. I've NEVER had a problem removing the soap as it pushes straight through. Ok, once there was a little bit of soap that rose slightly up the middle but it wasn't a big issue.

I make braces with sturdy cardboard boxes. I measure the round holes and cut out circles in the box and I place it on the floor and put my prepared molds in the box and pour my soap. I've also braced them in a sink.

I got my tubes from Uline. 
I was determined to have round soap so I searched every possible option. The 2 inch rounds are so perfect for guests and gifts. You can even swirl a bit. I don't work with colors anymore. But years ago I did and was able to swirl in the tube. 

Also, I probably don't have to say THIS- Do Not Cap The Top Of
 The Tube! Be sure to put your tube wherever its going to stay after filling. You do not want to carry these filled with raw soap.

Ok. Now go yea therefore a tell everyone to toss out those horrid pipes!
HAPPY EASTER AND HAPPY EASY ROUND SOAP MAKING!



GGMA0317 said:


> Plastic Mailing Tubes.
> The ones I use are measured at 18X3 and 18X2. However, they can be purchased at a longer length.
> 
> The best way to use them is to simply cap the bottom only and use the 18 inch freezer paper that is naturally coiled and fit perfectly inside. I've NEVER had a problem removing the soap as it pushes straight through. Ok, once there was a little bit of soap that rose slightly up the middle but it wasn't a big issue.
> ...


Excuse my horrible photos and this soap is 2 years old castle oatmeal and gm.


----------



## RandomSoapMaker (Feb 23, 2021)

I have been using the PVC pipes (18" long) and use the hot process. After filling in the pipes at around 145F-150F and tapping them out, (and also compacting it down with a smaller pvc pipe with end cap) I normally leave them up against the wall with no covering.

The problem is the inconsistency in yield. In almost all batches there is some tunneling or air bubbles in the top 80% of the fill, and in about 10% of the batches there is tunneling (air pockets of empty cavities) upto 50% of the batch from the top. Is there a mini volcano happening in there? Anybody having any issues like this? Or are the sugars acting up? Have tried different recipes but the tunneling is consistent...


----------



## Nibiru2020 (Feb 23, 2021)

morsedillon said:


> PVC works great for round soap molds.  You'll want to make sure that the inside is clean and free of burrs so that you don't get a gouge down the side of your soap when you demold.
> 
> PVC caps like you buy at Lowe's, HD, and the like are rounded, so unless you build a frame for the pipes to sit down in they're going to tip over.



You can buy a 3" PVC floor flange at Lowes or Home Depot for around $4.  The pipe fits inside and all it is flat on the bottom, plus since it's a flange it has ample support to stand the pipe upright without worries of it tipping over, plus you can remove it to slip out the soap after it's cured.




This is shown as the bottom facing up, so you can see how sturdy a support this would be.  This appears to be the simplest, easiest fix IMHO.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 23, 2021)

@RandomSoapMaker  I always had some tunneling in my 3" PVC molds when I poured in HP batter, as well. It doesn't happen with my CP batter, but I will say that my CP batter gels in those molds without any insulation whatsoever. So I think the thick PVC itself acts as insulation and heats up the batter even further.

@Nibiru2020 does the flange seal the bottom of the pipe well enough to prevent leaks? I've been using a tester cap, which has a great seal, but with the wing-nut on the bottom, requires a wooden stand to hold it upright (which my husband was sweet enough to build when he cut the pipes for me). It would be great to find a flat solution as long as it doesn't allow the soap to leak out. I do CP most often now, so the batter is quite a bit thinner than HP and more prone to leakage.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Feb 23, 2021)

GGMA0317 said:


> Plastic Mailing Tubes.
> The ones I use are measured at 18X3 and 18X2. However, they can be purchased at a longer length.


These? Plastic Tubes, Clear Plastic Tubes with Caps in Stock - ULINE

I loathe using PVC tubes. I'm open to alternatives.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 23, 2021)

GGMA hasn't been here  since last September. Yes, those are the tubes they used. I pointed out to this person that these tubes are PETG, which rapidly becomes brittle when exposed to strong alkali. But apparently they use the tubes without any problems, so YMMV. 

The caps are PVC which is chemically resistant to alkali, but PVC will soften at temps above 150 F / 65 C, so use caution if you also use these caps. CPOP wouldn't be a good idea, for example.


----------



## Nibiru2020 (Feb 23, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @RandomSoapMaker  I always had some tunneling in my 3" PVC molds when I poured in HP batter, as well. It doesn't happen with my CP batter, but I will say that my CP batter gels in those molds without any insulation whatsoever. So I think the thick PVC itself acts as insulation and heats up the batter even further.
> 
> @Nibiru2020 does the flange seal the bottom of the pipe well enough to prevent leaks? I've been using a tester cap, which has a great seal, but with the wing-nut on the bottom, requires a wooden stand to hold it upright (which my husband was sweet enough to build when he cut the pipes for me). It would be great to find a flat solution as long as it doesn't allow the soap to leak out. I do CP most often now, so the batter is quite a bit thinner than HP and more prone to leakage.


Yes it does seal well.  The heavy viscosity of the soap mixture will not leak through at all.  I have seen some folks use a bit of tape around the joint to ensure a good seal, but it's not really necessary.  Water or thin liquids might leak but with the viscosity of soap there should be no issues at all.


----------

